# PHP ohne Apache auf Ubuntu installien



## NTDY (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich php mit apt-get unter Ubuntu 8 installiere: 

```
apt-get install php5
```
dann wird immer Apache mit installiert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass nur PHP und keine weitere Pakete installiert werden?


----------



## stain (20. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, dass dir Google da gerne hilft...


----------



## NTDY (20. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank. Hier also die Lösung:

```
apt-get install php5-cli
```


----------

